

Tesla Is Poaching Apple Employees - itomatik
http://www.talkmarkets.com/content/us-markets/tesla-is-poaching-apple-employees?post=58500&utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=referral

======
cottonseed
> Tesla has more ex-employees from the technology giant than from any other
> company

And maybe that's because other technology companies have illegally colluded
with Apple not to hire each other's workers to drive down wages?

------
fiatmoney
"Poaching" is disgusting rhetoric, as if employees were the property of their
employers.

~~~
sp332
It fits if they're explicitly hiring Apple employees just because they work at
Apple.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
It's difficult to "poach" people who are happy and well compensated. No one
put a gun the these employee's heads.

I love Apple products, but what did they expect to happen when they colluded
with other industry heavy-weights to suppress developer wages? This was bound
to happen sooner or later.

